# Need help to ID this fish



## navalchimp (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't tell if this is a Black Diamond, Brandti or what it is. I need help these are the clearest pictures I could get. Thanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My guess is Serrasalmus brandtii (due to the fin placement, imo.), but we need larger, clearer pictures to make a positive ID (if possible).


----------



## navalchimp (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks, I could possibly get better pictures but mainly just trying to get a best guess from you and a couple of other opinions from the pictures I posted. Thanks.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

navalchimp said:


> I can't tell if this is a Black Diamond, Brandti or what it is. I need help these are the clearest pictures I could get. Thanks.
> [snapback]782181[/snapback]​


loooks like a brandti!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

weezplz said:


> loooks like a brandti!
> [snapback]782285[/snapback]​


i concur i fell Brandti too. however i am not he expert


----------



## navalchimp (Dec 4, 2004)

Aquascape Online sold me this fish as a Black Diamond...I don't think it is.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

A clear flank shot is needed (directly from the side) to tell if the fin placement lines up correctly to be a brandtii. From what I can see, Im thinking brandtii as well, but a better picture is needed.


----------

